# Suche Spezialist für Druckbehälter mit China Stamp



## Integer (9 September 2008)

Kennt jemand von Euch eine Firma, die aktuel in Besitz ist von China Stamp Zertifikat für Import von Druckbehältern nach China? (min. 25 bar)
Danke für hilfreiche Angaben. Vorzugsweise Schweiz oder Süddeutschland.


----------



## PeterEF (10 September 2008)

Integer schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von Euch eine Firma, die aktuel in Besitz ist von China Stamp Zertifikat für Import von Druckbehältern nach China? (min. 25 bar)
> Danke für hilfreiche Angaben. Vorzugsweise Schweiz oder Süddeutschland.


 
www.chema-gmbh.de 

(allerdings: Thüringen ist noch nicht ganz Süddeutschland)


----------



## Integer (15 September 2008)

Hallo Peter
Danke für den Typ. Aus technischer Sicht sollte das ne Möglichkeit sein. Werde Ende Monat mich mal näher informieren. Ist leider etwas weit weg. Vielleicht kennt jemand noch etwas näheres.
Gruss Integer


----------

